# Kill some brain cells



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a way to kill a few brain cells, not a lot but a couple. I thought at first that this video wasn't serious, just a bunch of teenage kids of having fun, but no this is a serious song and music video. Apperently this girls mom paid this music company $4k to make this video. One of the comments describes her voice best when they said it sounds like she is singing into a fan. The only redeeming quality of this video is that it might be able to teach little kids the days of the week. Enjoy!! o-|| 





p.s. I am not responsible for any brain damage that might occur from watching this video.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

REBECCA BLACK............YOUR NEXT AMERICAN IDOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

:lol: Someone needs to submit this video to 123 sesame street New York, New York.... This is one hot video to teach all the 3 year olds out there the days of the week...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not feeling it. It'll never replace Tuesday Afternoon by the Moody Blues.


----------

